#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Βιβλίο ημερήσιων δελτίων απασχολούμενου προσωπικού οικοδομικών και τεχνικών έργων

## accounter

ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΕΠΙΘΕΩΡΗΣΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ

. ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΩΝ ΔΕΛΤΙΩΝ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΕΝΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΥ ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΩΝ ΕΡΓΩΝ.
Για τους απασχολούμενους στα οικοδομικά και τεχνικά έργα πρέπει να τηρείται Βιβλίο Ημερησίων Δελτίων απασχολουμένου προσωπικού, το οποίο αντικαθιστά την κατάθεση και ανάρτηση του πίνακα προσωπικού ωρών εργασίας και εβδομαδιαίας ανάπαυσης (άρθρο 33 του Ν. 1836/89, ΦΕΚ 79/Α΄/14-3-1989), αποτελείται από ένα διπλό φύλλο στο οποίο αναγράφονται τα πλήρη στοιχεία του έργου και του υπόχρεου, θεωρείται από την αρμόδια Επιθεώρηση Εργασίας και πρέπει να ευρίσκεται συμπληρωμένο στο χώρο εργασίας.
Δεν υποχρεούνται στην τήρηση του εν λόγω βιβλίου οι εργοδότες-ιδιοκτήτες για μικροεπισκευές των κατοικιών τους, όταν δεν απαιτείται άδεια οικοδομικών εργασιών και εφόσον δεν απασχολούν περισσότερους του ενός εργαζόμενους (Υ.Α. 1801/89, παρ. 1α,6). Επίσης, για εργασίες σε ασκεπή χώρο και έως τα μπετά.

----------


## stefouz

thnks

----------

